
Bay Area, California running out of people to hire: forecast - kuyaab
https://www.mercurynews.com/2019/06/05/bay-area-california-running-out-of-people-to-hire-forecast/
======
mdorazio
"Real personal income, adjusted for the effects of inflation, is expected to
grow 2.9 percent in 2019 and 1.9 percent in 2020, the economists predicted."

No indication of whether or not this accounts for housing pricing increases.
My guess is that it does not, which is a big factor for potential workers here
in CA. In many cases, wages are rising, but not actually any faster than true
cost of living in places people actually want to live, so the net result is
not great.

